# Matthew Fisher's Ideal military



## observor 69 (5 Jun 2018)

Found this on Twitter. Interesting!


Matthew Fisher Retweeted OneDadsFinance

Needs careful thought, not Tweet. Never happen but off top of my head, 120 F-35s, 10 C-17s, if only five new ones were available, half dozen more aerial tankers, C-130s. Several dozen attack helos. 20 warships including three assault ships, 10 subs, 4 brigades, not 3, double SOF


OneDadsFinance @

Replying to @mfisheroverseas 
What would be your ideal force makeup for Canada?  Lay it all out


8:33 PM - 4 Jun 2018


----------



## brihard (5 Jun 2018)

Matt Fisher? The served-three-years-in-battalion-and-became-a-defense-expert guy?


----------



## Haggis (5 Jun 2018)

Brihard said:
			
		

> Matt Fisher? The served-three-years-in-battalion-and-became-a-defense-expert guy?


Does that make him more or less qualified than the taught-drama-and-snowboarding-and became-prime-minister guy?

Asking for a friend.


----------



## Colin Parkinson (5 Jun 2018)

or a corporal? In my case a reserve Sergent? 

Opinions are like assholes, everyone has one  8)


----------



## Blackadder1916 (5 Jun 2018)

Baden Guy said:
			
		

> Found this on Twitter. Interesting!
> 
> 
> Matthew Fisher Retweeted OneDadsFinance



Since I have never found anything on twitter, what does this mean?  Is this something Matthew Fisher wrote? Or, is this MF reposting something that OneDadsFinance wrote?  Twitter original thought?  As much intellect as can be demonstrated in 140 characters.


----------



## Remius (5 Jun 2018)

I love how some people seem to think they know what we need but we haven't even figured out what we should be doing in the first place.


----------



## Lumber (5 Jun 2018)

Remius said:
			
		

> I love how some people seem to think they know what we need but we haven't even figured out what we should be doing in the first place.



Yes we have! We're stronging, securing, and engaging. How much clearer do you need it to be?


----------



## Remius (5 Jun 2018)

Lumber said:
			
		

> Yes we have! We're stronging, securing, and engaging. How much clearer do you need it to be?



What about pride.  I thought that was part of it too.   strong, proud, something something...


----------



## Colin Parkinson (5 Jun 2018)

Who needs expensive equipment, when you have strong messaging.


----------



## daftandbarmy (5 Jun 2018)

Remius said:
			
		

> What about pride.  I thought that was part of it too.   strong, proud, something something...



Vancouver has that 'pride' thing covered for 2018  

City of Vancouver proclaims 2018 'Year of the Queer'

http://www.vancourier.com/news/city-of-vancouver-proclaims-2018-year-of-the-queer-1.23304879


----------



## Altair (5 Jun 2018)

Haggis said:
			
		

> Does that make him more or less qualified than the taught-drama-and-snowboarding-and became-prime-minister guy?
> 
> Asking for a friend.


No more or less than a man with a degree in economics never having worked as a economist I guess.


----------



## FSTO (5 Jun 2018)

Lumber said:
			
		

> Yes we have! We're stronging, securing, and engaging. How much clearer do you need it to be?



Who needs direction or equipment when we have loads of platitudes!


----------



## Quirky (5 Jun 2018)

Baden Guy said:
			
		

> Needs careful thought, not Tweet. Never happen but off top of my head, 120 F-35s, 10 C-17s, if only five new ones were available, half dozen more aerial tankers, C-130s. Several dozen attack helos. 20 warships including three assault ships, 10 subs, 4 brigades, not 3, double SOF
> 
> 
> OneDadsFinance @
> ...



Ha. Good one Matty, we can't even get boots right.


----------



## blacktriangle (5 Jun 2018)

From my perspective, the CAF barely manages to administer it's personnel and policies. How about fixing things within our control before we start begging for attack helicopters and assault ships (for which we have no pilots or crews)


----------



## MarkOttawa (5 Jun 2018)

For readers' info, Matthew Fisher's bio from his speaker's bureau:



> ...
> He calls himself a “dinosaur” and the “last of his species” as Canada’s most experienced and most-traveled foreign correspondent. Last year he dazzled us with his adventures and misadventures in the hottest spots in the world. Since then, the world has gotten even hotter, so you won’t want to miss his perspectives on what matters, who matters and what to look for next.
> 
> He has been the international affairs columnist for the National Post and Postmedia for 15 years, and previously worked for the Sun newspapers and the Globe and Mail. Having worked overseas for 34 years, he has lived in Belgium, Germany, Russia, Hong Kong, Britain, the Middle East and Afghanistan and now lives in the Philippines.
> ...



Mark
Ottawa


----------



## jollyjacktar (5 Jun 2018)

Colin P said:
			
		

> or a corporal? In my case a reserve Sergent?
> 
> Opinions are like assholes, everyone has one  8)



And some, are asshole opinions.


----------



## jollyjacktar (5 Jun 2018)

Altair said:
			
		

> No more or less than a man with a degree in economics never having worked as a economist I guess.



At least he had a degree.


----------



## PuckChaser (5 Jun 2018)

Blackadder1916 said:
			
		

> Since I have never found anything on twitter, what does this mean?  Is this something Matthew Fisher wrote? Or, is this MF reposting something that OneDadsFinance wrote?  Twitter original thought?  As much intellect as can be demonstrated in 140 characters.


You can retweet with or without added text. When you do it adding text, it embeds the original tweet in the post so people can see in one link what you responded to. It's hard to see in just text but makes sense the way they show it within Twitter. 

It's also 280 characters now, double the opinions.


----------



## Blackadder1916 (6 Jun 2018)

PuckChaser said:
			
		

> You can retweet with or . . .



Thank you for the explanation, but the mechanics of Twitter doesn't answer my question.  Is the description of what should be in Canada's military the original product of Matthew Fisher (i.e. did he think it up and write it), or is it a repeat (i.e. a reporting) of someone else's (OneDadsFinance) analysis.  Without a link to the original like this https://twitter.com/mfisheroverseas/status/1003796989685846016 copying the content of a tweet prefaced by "Matthew Fisher Retweeted OneDadsFinance" makes it looks like a repeat of another's content.

Anyway, had to find the answer to my own question and whether 140 or 280 characters the limit of intellectual discourse is still evident.


----------



## ballz (6 Jun 2018)

Spectrum said:
			
		

> From my perspective, the CAF barely manages to administer it's personnel and policies. How about fixing things within our control before we start begging for attack helicopters and assault ships (for which we have no pilots or crews)



There are a few news articles today about the shortage of rucksacks and sleeping bags... I'm not surprised it hasn't been posted yet, we're all so used to this garbage now it's hard to even summon the energy to complain about it.


----------



## Altair (6 Jun 2018)

jollyjacktar said:
			
		

> At least he had a degree.


Both less than ideal when you think about it.


----------



## MarkOttawa (6 Jun 2018)

Blackadder1916:



> ...
> Is the description of what should be in Canada's military the original product of Matthew Fisher (i.e. did he think it up and write it)...



The tweet is Mr Fisher's and is simply his quick thoughts on what the CAF ideally might have if we were willing to spend and recruit more--not a realistic expectation of what any Canadian gov't might do with the world as it currently is.

See his bio, a great deal of familiarity with military matters:
http://www.ideacity.ca/speaker/matthew-fisher/

Mark
Ottawa


----------



## stoker dave (6 Jun 2018)

To make the rules fair, if you are proposing (say) a $50 Billion dollar per year defence budget, assume no new taxes and identify which federal departments and programs will be cut by a corresponding amount.


----------



## jollyjacktar (6 Jun 2018)

Altair said:
			
		

> Both less than ideal when you think about it.



Perhaps being well versed in drama productions etc will probably stand one in better stead as an MP on the Hill.


----------



## observor 69 (7 Jun 2018)

jollyjacktar said:
			
		

> Perhaps being well versed in drama productions etc will probably stand one in better stead as an MP on the Hill.



While being "well versed in drama production" will certainly come in handy in the House of Commons the following might be more useful.
"Trudeau has a bachelor of arts degree in literature from McGill University and a bachelor of education degree from the University of British Columbia.
From 2002 to 2004, he studied engineering at the École Polytechnique de Montréal, a part of the Université de Montréal.He also started a master's degree in environmental geography at McGill University, before suspending his program to seek public office.
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Justin_Trudeau#University_and_early_career"


----------



## Rifleman62 (7 Jun 2018)

Which indicates he had the opportunity, time and funds to attend higher education. After *years* of higher education he went into public office. No real experience at employment (except as a part-time substitute teacher, appearing in a movie, etc) no matter how often he attempts to appear as a person of the people with his shirt sleeves rolled up. 

There was the rumor, that Mr. Butts wrote his exam at McGill, but no proof that I know of.

http://www.smalldeadanimals.com/index.php/2018/06/07/is-groping-the-same-as-grabbing/

Photo Cption; Image of an editorial in the August 14, 2000 Creston Valley Advance, a local B.C. paper, which claims Justin Trudeau apologized for "inappropriately handling" (or "groping" in the paper's words) a female reporter


----------



## suffolkowner (7 Jun 2018)

Rifleman62 said:
			
		

> There was the rumor, that Mr. Butts wrote his exam at McGill, but no proof that I know of.



How would that even be possible? When I wrote exams everyone had there own spot in a hall with multiple people watching


----------



## dimsum (7 Jun 2018)

suffolkowner said:
			
		

> How would that even be possible? When I wrote exams everyone had there own spot in a hall with multiple people watching



The only way I can think of would be a fake university ID card, but even that is a stretch.


----------



## Rifleman62 (7 Jun 2018)

I am not disputing you, but does McGill or any other university check Photo ID for every exam sit?


----------



## suffolkowner (7 Jun 2018)

Rifleman62 said:
			
		

> I am not disputing you, but does McGill or any other university check Photo ID for every exam sit?



you know I don't even remember, plus I went to a small school so by 4th year it would be obvious. didn't even think of swapping out people I guess I'm not devious enough


----------



## jollyjacktar (7 Jun 2018)

Baden Guy said:
			
		

> While being "well versed in drama production" will certainly come in handy in the House of Commons the following might be more useful.
> "Trudeau has a bachelor of arts degree in literature from McGill University and a bachelor of education degree from the University of British Columbia.
> From 2002 to 2004, he studied engineering at the École Polytechnique de Montréal, a part of the Université de Montréal.He also started a master's degree in environmental geography at McGill University, before suspending his program to seek public office.
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Justin_Trudeau#University_and_early_career"



I wasn't necessarily singling him out, being well versed in drama productions can equally be applied to any of them if their behavior is any indication.


----------



## Blackadder1916 (8 Jun 2018)

What do the last several posts have to do with Matthew Fisher's tweet about his ideal sized military?  Or with "Military Current Affairs & News" for that matter?  Seems that the off-hand comments about the PM should be more in the political threads, though the slagging of political figures was what got heated threads closed back a couple of months and warnings about similar conduct in the future.  Could the same be said about some of the posts currently in this thread . . .  "rumour . . . no proof"?  Maybe a clean-up of this thread is in order.


----------



## Altair (8 Jun 2018)

Rifleman62 said:
			
		

> Which indicates he had the opportunity, time and funds to attend higher education. After *years* of higher education he went into public office. No real experience at employment (except as a part-time substitute teacher, appearing in a movie, etc) no matter how often he attempts to appear as a person of the people with his shirt sleeves rolled up.


So I guess he would share that distinction with our 22nd Prime Minister, who once he got his degree in economics(and to be noted, not a PHD, nor do I think he wrote any peer reviewed papers) and joined the National Citizens Coalition, never having actually worked as a economist. He did however, work for a oil company, although it seems like it was as a mail clerk.


----------



## Humphrey Bogart (8 Jun 2018)

Blackadder1916 said:
			
		

> What do the last several posts have to do with Matthew Fisher's tweet about his ideal sized military?  Or with "Military Current Affairs & News" for that matter?  Seems that the off-hand comments about the PM should be more in the political threads, though the slagging of political figures was what got heated threads closed back a couple of months and warnings about similar conduct in the future.  Could the same be said about some of the posts currently in this thread . . .  "rumour . . . no proof"?  Maybe a clean-up of this thread is in order.



I agree and on that note, back on track folks.

I don't want to hear another word on here about The Hairspray King or Curly Sue  ;D

Milnet Staff


----------



## ArmyRick (8 Jun 2018)

ideal military? Just contact the galactic empire. Should be some nice surplus imperial equipment for Canada to use
perhaps
-8 x Star destroyers
-32 x AT-AT walkers
-150 x TIE fighters 
-60 x AT-ST Scout Walkers (yes P Res, you will have a vehicle)
-1 x death star...nope, not available
-50 x Probe Droids

Sound decent?


----------



## Jarnhamar (8 Jun 2018)

The google machine tells me 1 star destroyer has more infantry (storm troopers) and more regular force soldiers than all of Canada.


----------



## torg003 (10 Jun 2018)

Just remember, Canadians in WWI were the original Imperial storm troopers.  Vimy!


----------

